# The 2017 Federal Conservative Party Leadership Race



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I've started this thread for those who want to joust on this topic.

Yes I know Jargey just started a similar thread: http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/107178-Trump-lite-(aka-O-Leary) but it has 2 shortcomings IMO - it suggests that O'Leary is comparable to Trump - is he?, and it's title doesn't speak to the other candidates.

Certainly until O'Leary stepped into the race today it was very much, "oh, yes I heard they are having a leadership race". Now I think we will see more reporting of the race - is that a good thing? :confusion:

I'm personally not yet convinced that any of the candidates are the right choice but that may change with time. I remember reading somthing about Michael Chong and thinking that he sounded sensible, but I may stand to be corrected.

I have an itchy aversion to Bernier for some reason.

I am similarly skeptical of O'Leary and may have agreed with Jargey's 'Trump-lite'. But if you listen to him in this brief CTV interview this morning: http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1037680, I think you have to admit that he is saying all the right things and is certainly not in the race because it is his 'job' as a career politician. The existing politicians seem to form a pool of leaders who play it safe and do little except try to get re-elected with our money.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Still too many in the race. A few of them (e.g. Bernier) have good policy proposals, such as:

- ending supply management in agriculture;
- legalize private healthcare;
- lower taxes on capital gains. 

No idea what O'Leary's policies are.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> No idea what O'Leary's policies are.


True! Yesterday tried to google and couldn't find any specific policies ,except that Trudeau is bad for Canada (I know it w/o Kevin )


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

“Elect me as prime minister for 15 minutes. I will make unions illegal. Anybody who remains a union member will be thrown in jail.”

- Kevin O’Leary, likely Conservative leadership candidate, in 2011


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

In general, people forget we don't have the same electoral system as the USians. Celebrity status won't carry you to the PMship like it will to the Oval Office.
I have always thought O'Leary is little more than a blowhard. If we have to have a Dragon run, couldn't it be Jim Treliving ?

Michael Chong is the MP for the area where my family live. He is a great MP and a backbencher with a brain and integrity. Therefore not PM material...:friendly_wink:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I've started this thread for those who want to joust on this topic.
> 
> I am similarly skeptical of O'Leary and may have agreed with Jargey's 'Trump-lite'. I think you have to admit that he is saying all the right things and is certainly not in the race because it is his 'job' as a career politician. The existing politicians seem to form a pool of leaders who play it safe and do little except try to get re-elected with our money.


 He may be saying the right things now, because he wants to get elected, but once he seizes any political power of any kind, the old "leopard
spots start to appear". Wait and see. 
As far as the existing pool of leaders...they would rather stay mum than say something they may get quoted on by the media and that
could spoil their chances at election time..but then again....


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mordko said:


> Still too many in the race. A few of them (e.g. Bernier) have good policy proposals, such as:
> 
> - ending supply management in agriculture;
> - legalize private healthcare;
> ...


Get as much for himself as he can while he can. Kevin has thrown his hat in the ring to help Canada? 
If he is the successful businessman that he clains he is..he should be minding the store..not running for politics.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Not a lot of support here for O'Leary. If not him, who would you vote for that is in the race, and do you think they have a legitimate chance of beating Trudeau? Or is Trudeau simply your preferred choice in the next election for PM?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Surely among the current pack of 14 some will drop out well before the convention, and hopefully we will see a viable alternative and a contender for PM emerge.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Google up "federal conservative leadership 2017 wiki" and you will get a summary of all the current candidates, some history, and policy goals. Someone was sharp on the wiki today.....it was already updated with O'Leary's information. From my perspective, there are 3-4 possibilities in the group for me that I will watch more closely. If y'all want to get the right person, ya need to join the PC Party soon to be able to participate in the voting.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Where is my $10,000 TFSA?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

PM Harper and his government were considered "hard liners" by Canadians and they opted for a change.

I don't think another hard line reformer type will move the political needle away from Trudeau. 

Kevin O'Leary appears as a hard liner, and he will be supported by the Reformer wing of the PC party, but the public support he would need to win simply won't be there.

Canadians are more socialist than Americans, and hard liners tend to attack socialist policies that Canadians value.

In Canada, Trump would have had support of only 20% of the voters.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

sags said:


> Kevin O'Leary appears as a hard liner, and he will be supported by the Reformer wing of the PC party, but the public support he would need to win simply won't be there.
> 
> In Canada, Trump would have had support of only 20% of the voters.


You and your stats.  I think you and another ultra Liberal here used the word "toast" the most when talking about DJT's chances of winning the election.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The national polls in the US were accurate. It was local state polls in the rust belt that were wonky.

Canadians voted for Justin Trudeau and Americans for Donald Trump.

The choice by voters is at the complete opposite of the political spectrum.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Were they really? And then there were also the "political analysts" who predicted Clinton had 80% chance of winning.


----------

